

What technologies are HackerNews people using - sbastidasr

Comment your stack in this post.<p>All answers will be analyzed and published
======
stephancoral
I'm an office experience consultant at a fast growing, venture-funded startup
that you've more than likely heard of. Right now I am managing the Caffeine
Portfolio and am using arduinos at each coffee pot
([http://www.deferredprocrastination.co.uk/blog/2013/coffeebot...](http://www.deferredprocrastination.co.uk/blog/2013/coffeebot-
monitoring-with-arduino/)) in order to monitor the quantity. I wired these up
to a node.js backend which will take the quantities of each pot and check them
against a threshold. I track and visualize these changes using CoffeeScript,
d3.js and HTML5 canvas. If the coffee pot quantity is below a certain
threshold, I have the node.js call out to our Rails-backed RESTful API which
sends messages through our RabbitMQ setup to asynchronously dispatch a
TaskRabbit so someone can come and fill it up.

Edit: I also a bit of Perl to glue it all together and store the stats in an
MS Access cloudstore.

~~~
czbond
That's cool! By "TaskRabbit" do you mean an internal tool - or do you mean the
marketplace, and it just happens to be someone on your team?

~~~
stephancoral
TaskRabbit is a startup in which you can dispatch human agents to accomplish
tasks. See [https://www.taskrabbit.com/](https://www.taskrabbit.com/)

------
minimaxir
> _All answers will be analyzed and published_

If you're planning to make a blog post of "which are the best technologies?",
note that the answers here will be heavily biased and should not be used as an
accurate indicator of popularity.

~~~
sbastidasr
Actually, you can never use "popular" to find the "best" of something because
they aren't related.

However, a "What technologies people on Hacker News use" can be a possible
outcome.

~~~
minimaxir
This still hits selection bias unless you get a sufficiently large sample.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selection_bias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selection_bias)

------
dllthomas
Haskell and Postgres for my main project right now. Haskell and sqlite for a
small auxilliary project.

~~~
tome
Off topic:

Hello, just wondered if you've seen this that I released earlier this week:

[https://github.com/tomjaguarpaw/haskell-
opaleye](https://github.com/tomjaguarpaw/haskell-opaleye)

Feel free to send me an email (address linked in the README) if you have any
questions about the project.

~~~
dllthomas
I did, and it looks really cool! Probably not going to migrate either of these
projects, in the short term, though. The first, because it would be a large
undertaking; the other, because it does almost nothing with the database - all
of one table, only a couple trivial selects, so my focus there is elsewhere
for now. At some point I definitely plan to dig deeper into OpalEye, and might
wind up porting one or both medium-to-long term. Though actually, if you want
to scope things out and see how hard you think migration might be, that first
project is Snowdrift.coop

------
shiftpgdn
Day job? Sun 4 and Scientific Linux 4.5 (it's REAL painful).

Side project? LAMP + cPanel

Hobby projects? MEAN + Playing with docker & AWS. I'm pretty excited about
Docker HUB as if I can get a firm grasp on it I might be able to convince my
day job to abandon our current setup and go with a much faster AWS/EC2 setup.

------
rtwste
Work: Java (with Struts, Spring), HTML, CSS, Javascript, XML, HTML, CSS,
Eclipse, Oracle DB, PLSQL, Toad, Windows, IE, Firefox, Chrome

Not work: Python (with Django), Javascript (with Angular), HTML, CSS,
Bootstrap, VIM, SQLite (probably Postgres soon), Ubuntu, Firefox, Chrome

------
sideproject
We are mainly web developers creating Marvelogs
([http://marvelogs.com](http://marvelogs.com)) and we use

LAPP (PHP, Postgres) with Laravel, Backbone - also with Redis for caching.

------
logn
Ubuntu, Apache HTTP Server and Nginx, Digital Ocean, Java, Freemarker,
Firefox, WebKit, a slew of Apache Software Foundation projects, and numerous
other open source projects.

------
jtfairbank
Hostmonster, AWS (Java), Gurobi Optimizer, FrontApp, Sublime Text, Github,
Grunt, Google Docs, Hangouts & Skype

------
pairing
Front End: Angular JS, Cordova, Ionic

Back End: Ruby, learning Clojure

Databases: Postgres, Redis, Memcached, ElasticSearch

------
baristaGeek
Mobile dev: Java, Parse

Web dev: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript (JQuery and Angular), RoR

Miscellaneous: R, RinRuby,

------
MalcolmDiggs
End to end Javascript (front-end SPAs and backend APIs).

------
lfx
Java, AngularJS, NodeJS, Postgresql all running in Docker.

------
peterashford
C#, ASP, Java, Javascript, IIS, HTML, JQuery, SQLServer

------
harshilmathur
Frontend: Angular, JQuery, Bootstrap

Backend: PHP (Laravel)

DB: MySQL

Queing: AWS SQS

Configuration Management: Ansible

Logging: Splunk

------
czbond
Node.js, Go, Mongo, Influxdb, Kafka

------
cnbuff410
Go, Python, running on Managed VM

------
kubbity
OS: Fedora 20; DB: MariaDB; Python, PHP, Codeception/Selenium; Trac; Sublime
Text; Hangouts & Skype :)

~~~
kubbity
also: Windows 7, Chrome, Audacity

------
lsiebert
C, Node.js, angular, bash.

------
amorroxic
hhvm, node.js, angular, redis, elasticsearch, zeromq

------
mindcrime
OS: Fedora, CentOS

DB: Postgres, mainly

Server-side coding platform: Groovy & Grails

Messaging: HornetQ

Front-end: JQuery, Bootstrap

Semantic processing: Apache Jena, Apache Stanbol

------
GuiA
C.

------
te_platt
c#, Xamarin

